# Circled V logo?



## Dano7 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have a customer with a solid brass deck mounted tub faucet that requires a valve repair on the cold side. I was trying to get info on the manufacturer but was unsuccessful in my search. All I know is the spout has a circled V on it. I'm unfamiliar with this mark. There is no access to the bottom of the valve assembly and the valve wasn't really wanting to unscrew or pull out. Can anybody you seasoned veterans shine any light on this for me?


----------



## SHR Plumber (Jul 28, 2013)

A plumber would know how to determine what is needed. How come you do not?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals (those engaged in the plumbing profession). Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The Intro Post will get you past the gates and into Plumbing Zone...

Good luck on fixing the faucet without an intro...:laughing:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

SHR Plumber said:


> A plumber would know how to determine what is needed. How come you do not?


Dano how about a few photos?


----------



## Dano7 (Nov 27, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply, I have been slammed lately. Here is a photo Plumber Bill. 

[URL="http://[/URL]

[URL="http://[/URL]


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, of course... its a .... wait a minute.... ya not a licensed plumber..


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

It's a vagina valve. Those damn things are tricky.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Pacificpipes said:


> It's a vagina valve. Those damn things are tricky.


As I wipe off my monitor yet again....:laughing:


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

That's the logo for SuperVictory!


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/...e-Roman-Tub-Set-Rough-In-Valve/40680/Cat/1089


----------

